# RecipeDB - Amarillo IPA



## Jimboley (1/7/10)

Amarillo IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes Mashed 4.5L @ 62C x 120mins+ 74C x 30 minsPassed entire wort over grains 2 times to help clearPitched @ 26C, fermented 24-25C (hot days)Did not rack, dry hopped Day 7Bottled at day 11Tasted best after 6-8 weeks.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.5 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.5 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann CaraWheat    0.1 kg JWM Crystal 140     1.7 kg Generic LME - Light    1.25 kg Generic DME - Light    0.275 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast S-33 - SafBrew Ale       Misc     5 g Irish Moss    1 tsp Yeast Nutrient         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 36.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/10)

Looks fantastic. I'd have used carabohemian instead, but that's only subjective.

I'm really into IPA and hoppy beers at the moment. And Nelson Sauvin - I'm addicted to it at the moment, because it is the perfect non-american hop. I love Amarillo and once I have enough bottles free, I'm going to chuck Amarillo, Simcoe and Nelson Sauvin into one very light coloured beer for summer.

Great to see good extract brewing. I wish this resource was around when I was extract plus grain & hops, I think I'd have done some better beers.


----------



## Jimboley (1/7/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Looks fantastic. I'd have used carabohemian instead, but that's only subjective.
> 
> I'm really into IPA and hoppy beers at the moment. And Nelson Sauvin - I'm addicted to it at the moment, because it is the perfect non-american hop. I love Amarillo and once I have enough bottles free, I'm going to chuck Amarillo, Simcoe and Nelson Sauvin into one very light coloured beer for summer.
> 
> Great to see good extract brewing. I wish this resource was around when I was extract plus grain & hops, I think I'd have done some better beers.




Wow, I only just got the recipe up...you're quick
I put this one down about this time last year.
Just getting started on entering my best brews.
Cheers
James


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

really..dex in a partial? to each their own. 

also you might want to post up best practice rather than what you actually did. Im talking in referance t the pitching temps. new brewers might copy it not knowing that pitching that hot isnt great.

Mashed 4.5L @ 62C x 120mins + *74C x 30 mins* ???? why 74C for 30min? riasing the temp to 74C should stop enzime activity straight away. you dont need to do it for 30min. Was there a reason for this?

good luck with your business venture


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> really..dex in a partial? to each their own.
> 
> also you might want to post up best practice rather than what you actually did. Im talking in referance t the pitching temps. new brewers might copy it not knowing that pitching that hot isnt great.
> 
> ...



For some reason, extract brews tended to be more capable of a margin of error, when I did it. I look back at what I did (and let's face it, only popped my AG cherry a few weeks back, though I'm going at it like a nympho - as for real cherry....) and I can't believe I made anything drinkable. Though I find that my extract brews needed longer to be past that "green" stage, whereas my AG brews tend to settle down way quicker.

I mashed above 75 degrees, pitched too hot, all sorts of stupid things, yet never had a bad beer. Having said that the quality of my AG brews through the use of all the extra knowledge I've obtained, are significantly better. If I'd known some of the things doing partials, that I do now - who knows what fantastic brews I'd have concocted.


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> For some reason, extract brews tended to be more capable of a margin of error,


not wanting to go OT, but there is a bigger margin for error cause the majority of your fermentables (ie malt extract) are premade for you and you cant really stuff that up. gives you a nice bg margin to play with.

edit: dont get me wrong, i loved extract brewing. it gets bloody expensive though buying all that malt extract.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> not wanting to go OT, but there is a bigger margin for error cause the majority of your fermentables (ie malt extract) are premade for you and you cant really stuff that up. gives you a nice bg margin to play with.
> 
> edit: dont get me wrong, i loved extract brewing. it gets bloody expensive though buying all that malt extract.



You have my 100% agreeance. The reason my extract brews had such a high margin for error is that the extract usually forms anywhere between 75-90% of any brew (especially as a lot of the time, I'd use multiple varieties of LME). The grains were realistically just adjuncts to the main malt. So if I overtannined something (which I probably did for my dark brews), it was harder to pick up as it was just a little added flavour. Heck, I even roasted some light malts myself.

You're right though, more than two tins of extract plus some grain gets expensive. Once I need a beer with a high amount of fermentable malt, AG becomes the cheaper (if more time-consuming) option. At the moment, my AG brews are as expensive, but it is false ineconomy, as I'm using higher amounts of hops, as high hop beers are my favourite at the moment, whereas when I extract brewed, I didn't have the confidence to put too much hops in anything.


----------

